# Proof of Co-habitation for Life Partner Permit



## salbal77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,
My partner is South African (I'm UK) and we have been living together for 7 months - unfortunately I own the house so we don't have a lease agreement. We also don't have a shared bank account or ANY bills with both of our names on them.

We intend to move to SA and are applying for a life partner permit (LPP) and would like to know more about how we prove we've been living together:

The proof that we have is:
- Standing order from my partner's bank account to mine, monthly amount since November 2010
- Bills in his name being delivered to my house since November (eg Sky, Credit Card)
- Bills / mail in my name to my address (obviously because I own the house!)

We've asked for his bank to write a letter stating that he has been paying money into my account (and they've agreed) and also have letters from friends / family / neighbours. We want to apply for the LPP in the UK (not SA) - my question is... is this sufficient to satisfy the SA embassy in the UK that we co-habit? And if not - how can we get around it?

(I should also add that we have all of the other certified documents / medical documents etc)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkyD (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as I know, it will be acceptable if you can prove that you've been living under the same roof for the past few years. So if bills have been addresses and paid to you as individuals but at the same address, then this would be acceptable.


----------



## Mazdo (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Salbal77,

I very recently applied for my Life Partner Permit however I did it in South Africa so this may not be exactly the same.

I was asked to bring 4 letters from friends/family stating that my fiancé and I are in a reationship and living together along with photocopies of their ID (or passport). I was also asked to bring a letter from my fiancé stating that we are in a permanent, co-habitating and finacially shared relationship that includes no other person, with a photocopy of her ID.

Apparently this AS WELL AS the affidavit was enough proof, we were not asked to bring any bank/utility statements.

Hope this helps,

Mazdo


----------



## salbal77 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Reply*



Mazdo said:


> Hi Salbal77,
> 
> I very recently applied for my Life Partner Permit however I did it in South Africa so this may not be exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. It looks like our proof of cohabitation won't be good enough to apply in the UK so we'll apply in SA like you have. I have some questions if you don't mind!
When you arrive on a 90 day tourist visa and submit a LPP application...
- can you work if you have a job offer?
- can you look for work if you don't?
- What happens when your 90 days are up?!!

Thanks in advance
!


----------



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

well i'm kinda in the same situation to and will love to find out the same things.


----------



## Mazdo (Apr 26, 2011)

salbal77 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. It looks like our proof of cohabitation won't be good enough to apply in the UK so we'll apply in SA like you have. I have some questions if you don't mind!
> When you arrive on a 90 day tourist visa and submit a LPP application...
> - can you work if you have a job offer?
> ...


Hi there,

No I'm afraid you cannot work, when you submit your application, you will be handed an 'Acknowledgement of Receipt'. On this receipt, it confirms that you have submitted your application and gives you permission to remain in SA untill you get a decision (even after your 90 day tourist visa expires). It also states that you "may not take up employment or commence study or conduct a business".

It does not say anything regarding LOOKING for work, but I am being wary of interviews as Home Affairs are not always prompt with their decisions.

Hope this helps!

-Mazdo


----------

